# Fertigteich vergrößern ...



## gethsemane (1. Mai 2007)

Hallo,

ich bin Besitzer von zwei Teichen, einem großen Teich (Folie, etwa 10 m³) und
einem kleineren Fertigteich (etwa 2,5 m³). Im großen befinden sich Kois,
im kleineren befinden sich __ Schildkröten. Meine Frage bezieht sich nun auf den kleinen Fertigteich. Da ich Probleme mit der Form dieses Teiches habe, ihn aber nicht ausbauen will, dachte ich mir ihn um eine weitere Sumpfzone (weitläufig) 
zu erweitern. Teichfolie sollte kein Problem werden, da ich davon noch ettliche Quadratmeter besitze. Nur stellt sich mir die Frage, wie kann ich diese zwei Komponenten verbinden? Der Fertigteich ist aus Glasfaser, wäre also mit Epoxy zu verkleben nur was ist mit der Teichfolie?

Wie kann ich also eine haltbare Verbindung herstellen?

Helf mir bitte  

PS: Bitte NICHT sagen, dass es nicht geht! :beeten: 

Grüße, Basti


----------



## Annett (2. Mai 2007)

*AW: Fertigteich vergrößern ...*

Hallo Basti,

ich nehme an, die erweiterte Sumpfzone soll der Wasserreinigung dienen?
Oder soll sie nur optisch etwas her machen und den "hübschen Rand" kaschieren?
Für beides gebe es eine Lösung (ohne kleben), aber ich möchte jetzt nicht unnötig beides lang und breit erklären. 

Also sprich!


----------



## gethsemane (2. Mai 2007)

*AW: Fertigteich vergrößern ...*

Hallo, 

ich will halt den Teich um eine Sumpfzone erweitern, so, dass es mit dem eigentlichen Teich verbunden ist.
Das Wasser sollte also auch dort hineinfließen. Es dient zum ersten als Aufenthaltsort für meine __ Schildkröten und zweitens als "Wasserspeicher".
Wasserspeicher daher, weil, sollte die Pumpe ausfallen, das überschüssige Wasser aus dem großen Teich in den kleinen Teich läuft und dann im Erdreich versickert, weil er einfach überläuft. Startet nun wieder die Pumpe, fehlt logischerweise wieder Wasser im Teich. Dieses könnte ich damit wieder verhindern, indem ich die Wasseroberfläche vergrößere, bzw. höhere Seitenwände baue und einfach eine Sumpfzone dranbaue, um den Wasserspiegel zu erhöhen es fällt dann auch nicht so auf, da alles bepflanzt werden soll. Wieder ein Aspekt, mehr Pflanzen im Teich! 

Die Sumpfzone soll auch zum Reinigen da sein.
Es gibt auch den Punkt, dass ich den Teich einfach nur von der Oberfläche her vergrößern will UND den Wasserspiegelanhebe. In diesem Punkt rein optisch.


Grüße, Basti


----------



## Annett (2. Mai 2007)

*AW: Fertigteich vergrößern ...*

Hallo Basti,

wenn Du tatsächlich den Wasserspiegel anheben willst, wird eine bloße Überlappung auf Dauer nicht dicht genug sein.
Ob das vielgeprießene "Innotec" oder "Kleb & Dicht" von Max Bahr (soll das gleiche sein, nur günstiger) Folie dauerhaft an eine GfK-Schale klebt, weiß ich leider nicht zu berichten...

Ich hätte ansonsten einen Pflanzenfilter/bewachsenen Bodenfilter vorgeschlagen, der auch das Volumen etwas vergrößert hätte.
Oder halt ein Ufergraben, der aber für die Wasserreinigung nichts bringt. :?

Hast Du zufällig mal ein Foto oder eine Skizze von der Gesamtanlage?


----------



## gethsemane (3. Mai 2007)

*AW: Fertigteich vergrößern ...*

Hallo, das Foto werde ich heute Abend mal reinstellen.
Aber bitte nicht wundern, es wird gerade alles umgebaut 

Grüße, Basti


----------



## gethsemane (3. Mai 2007)

*AW: Fertigteich vergrößern ...*

So Annett,

hier habe ich mal ein paar Bilder vom kleinen Teich.
Wir sind gerade beim Umbauen, daher sieht es etwas wüst aus
rundsrum. Teichpflanzen kommen auch noch rein, aber vorher will ich noch
den Teich erweitern. 

PS: Der Pumpenschlauch kommt auch noch weg.  


Grüße, Basti


----------



## Annett (3. Mai 2007)

*AW: Fertigteich vergrößern ...*

Hallo Basti,

also wenn es meiner wäre.. und ich zusätzlich schon einen Koiteich mein eigen nennen könnte... ich würde mit der NG-Ufermatte einen super bewachsenen Ufergraben/Uferwall schaffen. 
Der bringt zwar weder eine relevante Volumenvergrößerung noch einen weiteren Nährstoffabbau, aber mir erscheint die Zone im Teich schon ausreichend bepflanzt.  
Mit dem nährstoffreichen Ufergraben kannst Du einen wunderschönen Übergang zum Garten schaffen.


Aber sag mal, wieviele Fische drängen sich denn da in dem Miniteich?


----------



## gethsemane (3. Mai 2007)

*AW: Fertigteich vergrößern ...*

Hallo, 

ja wir haben ein kleines Problem mit den Goldfischen.
Diese schwimmen immer aus dem großen Teich 
durch den Wasserlauf in den kleinen Teich. Und da bleiben sie halt.
Ich darf jeden Monat etwa 20 Fische umsiedeln, und wäre das noch
nicht genug vermehren die Fische sich wie die Pest  .
Das interessante ist aber, die Fische aus dem kleinen Teich schwimmen manchmal den Wasserlauf hoch in den großen Teich.

Meine __ Schildkröten vertragen sich blendend mit den Fischen, sie tuen ihnen nichts, kein Biss kein Kratzen, kein Garnichts .

Grüße, Basti


----------

